# New Camp Chef SG 24 owner!  Tips on keeping it clean



## smokergal2 (May 30, 2020)

Just got my Camp Chef SG24 smoker and did the initial recommended burn.  Couldn’t waste all that heat and smoke so I smoked 3 boneless chicken breasts.  The drip tray was a mess to clean and immediately started to turn rusty looking.  The thing was slippery with oil from the manufacturer.  The drip tray is louvered (lots of angled vents) so wrapping it in foil might be tricky.  Any suggestions from you guys who have a louvered drip tray?
Also, I saw a YouTube video on using a water pan to catch the grease. (on a Traeger).  Anyone have any thoughts on that idea, especially since this drip tray is at an angle?


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

I pretty much just use mine and clean it when ever it gets crusty.
I scrap everything down with a plastic putty knife then heat it up and wipe it down while it's still warm with paper towels. As for the drip tray I tried seasoning it like you season cast iron pans but it didn't make a difference at all crap metal is going to rust no matter what you do to it.

If you find a better way to treat these things please let me know.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## mike243 (May 31, 2020)

I use a small electric pressure washer on my plate and racks, then put back in unit and turn back on to dry them off so no rust. works well for me, a bigger washer would be nice but the small 1 works well for the price.


----------



## Chasdev (May 31, 2020)

I cover my drip tray with heavy duty aluminum foil which saves a ton of time and work .
I also place it so it's level and place a low wall drip tray on the cook grate with a folding leg cookie cooking rack (legs folded) to place the meat up in the smoke.
Changing the drip tray was to try to keep the heat level across the cook grate.
Since the drip tray is lower at the right I wanted to see what would happen.
No definitive results but I sort of quit paying attention to the cooker in general since I bought a Masterbuilt gravity smoker.


----------



## kruizer (May 31, 2020)

I put a half sheet pan in mine to catch the drippings and it helps to keep the diffuser clean.


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> I cover my drip tray with heavy duty aluminum foil which saves a ton of time and work .
> I also place it so it's level and place a low wall drip tray on the cook grate with a folding leg cookie cooking rack (legs folded) to place the meat up in the smoke.
> Changing the drip tray was to try to keep the heat level across the cook grate.
> Since the drip tray is lower at the right I wanted to see what would happen.
> No definitive results but I sort of quit paying attention to the cooker in general since I bought a Masterbuilt gravity smoker.


Got any pic's ? 
I can't picture this in my head.


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

kruizer said:


> I put a half sheet pan in mine to catch the drippings and it helps to keep the diffuser clean.


 How do you do this with the angle the defuser sits in these things?


----------

